# Halloween lobster



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

How cool is this!?!? 

http://t.news.msn.com/science-technology/halloween-colored-lobster-caught-off-mass-coast


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty wicked. One in 50 million, was reading that and STARING for hours.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That's creepy but wicked!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Butter anyone? LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow I wonder what they did with it?


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

That is so weird!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They brought it to a public aquarium. I expect they will keep it there and sell tickets.

It reminded me of the cat Venus https://www.facebook.com/VenusTheAmazingChimeraCat


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nothing but a lobster that is a genetic chimera, rare but not that astounding.


----------

